# 6 week old puppy - Need help :(



## Cold (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello. I'm a lurker, and I'm usually just here to read threads and learn. I just got my first GSD in a long time and I'm having trouble with him.

I'm not new to dogs or german shepherds. I've raised 12 dogs from puppy to old dog in my life so far whose breeds include GSD, Lab, Basset Hound, American Fox Hound, Chihuahua, Pekingese, and Border Collie. My first GSD was given to me by my dad when I was 7. He didn't last long because he got out and was shot by a neighboring rancher when he was 2, but he left such an impact on my life that I couldn't help but get another when I became grown and had a family of my own.

My puppys breeder came highly recommended by many peoples who lived near here. When I called him he immediately offered that I visit and meet his dogs, and I was very happy with them and their pedigrees. I waited a long time for my puppy (since april) and I finally got him on the 26th of this month. The thing is, he was only 5 weeks and 4 days when his breeder called me and told me he was ready to take home and I foolishly agreed because his breeder said it was ok. He is six weeks old today. At first he was great. He was eating dry food, he slept in his crate, and he didn't bite too hard. I was even pleasantly surprised when the first morning after we brought him home he woke me up crying, but it wasn't that he needed to go potty, he just wanted in bed to cuddle. 

But now I'm growing more and more worried now because it seems he is very independent. When I put him on his leash to take him out to walk around the house and explore, he routinely stops, pulls, and screams even when I give him little bits of bacon for staying close to me. After I finally get a little exercise out of him and take him inside I'll try to get him to lay next to me on the couch, but he won't have it. Today he has been trying his best not to even look at me. And if I make kissy noises and try to get him to come to me, he lays down and faces away from me. 

I have never experienced anything like this, please help? Should I wait a few more weeks and see what happens or should I take him back? I'm trying not to let it get to me, but I'm starting to get very stressed out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Have you taken this puppy to the vet yet? Has he had any shots yet? Are you keeping him home, or are you taking him out and about? If you are taking him out, what kinds of places are you taking him to?

Does the puppy seem lethargic? 

I expect a puppy to take a couple of days to acclimate to not having their dam and litter right there, but I would expect him to start bonding with the humans, unless he is not feeling well.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your puppy is way too young to be away from his littermates. I would take him back and wait at least another 2 weeks before bringing him back home. This is a bad breeder. In many states it's illegal to sell a puppy before 8 weeks of age and there's a darn good reason for that.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

In most states it is actually illegal to sell puppies less than 8 wks old. What the heck was that breeder thinking? This is not a good breeder by any means. Take the puppy back or you are going to end up with some serious health/behavioral issues down the road. Not to be harsh, but the poor guy should not even be weaned yet.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree that puppies are better to come into our home around 8 weeks and there are many good reasons for that. Great site with info is --> German Shepherd puppies | German Shepherd | German Shepherd puppy

The German Shepherd Dog



> The first thing you should look for is for the puppy to be the right age. Some breeders might want you to take your puppy at 6 weeks of age, but you shouldn’t. The puppy should be physically and emotionally ready to be separated from his mother and littermates by the time you take him home. Typically you shouldn’t separate a *German Shepherd puppy* from his mother any earlier than at 8 weeks of age; for the most part between 8 and 12 weeks old.
> 
> Something that is very important in this process is to meet the parents of the puppies and the littermates. Study the parent’s temperament; how they interact with you and if they are too shy or too aggressive. Many times puppies inherit the parents’ personality. The puppy you choose must be well socialized too. He should be playful and friendly. Remember; physical characteristics are very important, but temperament is equally critical.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Arwen was just under six weeks old and six pounds when I got her. She did not have health or behavioral problems. It used to be the norm for people to get puppy at six weeks. Now people do eight weeks. Many think 7 weeks is ideal. Under six weeks is young, but I am sorry, I don't think it makes that much difference if the breeder isn't being conscientious anyway. Chances are, the other puppies are already gone, and if that is the case there is nothing that the breeder can do for the puppy that the owner cannot.

Also, there are puppies that are singletons and they manage to become good dogs too. 

The puppy may be ill. I don't like the way the puppy turns his face away and lays down. The puppy should be curious and wondering where the sound is coming from. That makes me nervous.

Again, if the breeder is going to let puppies go under six weeks of age, then chances are, this pup is better off with his owner, who says he has a lot of experiencing raising dogs.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

He may be better off with his new owner, but there are most likely going to some serious issues down the road. I agree, the pup is acting abnormally and should go to the vet ASAP. At that age, may not even be fully wormed, vetted and checked for any other parasites or issues. This is a breeder that should be stayed away from in my view. Best of luck to the OP, get the pup to a vet and keep us posted. Unfortunately, I had to learn this the hard way as well. Chance has some behaviorial issues that most likely, if he had been a couple weeks older, would not be an issue now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If the breeder is letting a pup go at 5 weeks, then they probably didn't do a very good pedigree match, health or titles to prove breedworthy or do any bio-sensor with the pups early on...red flags from the get go.

But this puppy and the whole litter could be just fine and dandy too. Pup is already at Cold's home, so I'd just offer advice on how to help. Unless Cold decided to not support the breeder and returns the puppy. I sure hope the breeder didn't vax yet.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe he's just scared and feeling a little lost. Don't force him to walk and exercise on a leash yet, he might not be ready for that. He is awfully young, really just a tiny baby still....maybe not quite ready for the big world yet.

Give him some time to get used to you. Be sweet, be patient, do keep trying to entice him...talk to him a lot, even when he's turned away from you, touch him a lot, and always be there when he seeks you out.

I bet he comes around


----------

